# OGMKDS Tournament: rules, registrations...prize!



## Costello (Dec 4, 2005)

*






 Official GBAtemp Mario Kart DS Tournament*

First, read the rules here.
If you agree to these rules, you can register by updating your profile . 
We also need to know your country, time zone and Mario Kart DS friend code.
*We are proud to announce that the 1st prize is...

A free Nintendo DS flash kit: EWIN512+Passme!*
Don't worry if you're beaten in the final match, there *might* be compensatory prizes
The registrations will remain open until Friday December 9th.

*Today is the last day to register*


----------



## dafatkid27 (Dec 4, 2005)

When will the tournament take place?  I have finals coming up and I need to study, I also need to be around to get everything cordinated and be able to run over to my neighbor's (I myself do not have a wireless connection).


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Dec 4, 2005)

So what exactly is the referee going to do? Drive along without hitting item boxes? Or just stay stationary?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although I have a little question:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Techniques such as snaking (a snaker is someone who continuously performs drift boosting on straight ways) are not allowed



So you can't driftboost on a straigt road, but can you do it in a curve?


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> [*]Players must NOT use immoral gameplay techniques to gain an upper-hand. Techniques such as snaking (a snaker is someone who continuously performs drift boosting on straight ways) and taking advantage of any bugs in game to gain an advantage are disallowed and any player caught performing such techniques will be disqualified. This is not open to debate. The referees decision is final.


this sucks
snaking is not a cheat, it's a part of the gameplay...you can't even get 3 stars in mission mode without snaking

I certainly won't take part in a tournament in which I'm not even allowed to do my best...


----------



## Filb (Dec 4, 2005)

That rule sucks. Why can't we do it? It's obviously part of the game. Just needs some practice, that's all!


----------



## memyselfandi (Dec 4, 2005)

cool!


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 4, 2005)

What!! Thats what i always do  :'( , its a skill and should be allowed, either way i dont have my nintendo usb dongle thing so im out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, stupid australia.


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2005)

Who said it was cheating? we said it was immoral, and you can't deny it.
It's only on straight ways anyway, you can still do drift boosting in corners and turns.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So what exactly is the referee going to do? Drive along without hitting item boxes? Or just stay stationary?
> stay stationary yeah, but most important he'll have to check the match result. We need to know who wins a match (and we can't rely on the players to tell us who won because you could all say that you've won and nobody would know the truth.. get my point?)
> 
> 
> QUOTEI certainly won't take part in a tournament in which I'm not even allowed to do my best...


Think twice.
If snaking is forbidden, EVERYONE has the same chances to win.
If snaking is allowed, the NON-SNAKERS will have no chance to win, which is unfair.

And don't tell me "learn snaking". I'm not writing this post in french and telling you "learn french".
Now if you're a good player, you can play without snaking.
Not pretending I'm a good player, I've personnally been able to beat all 150cc mirror cups without snaking (BUT using drift boosting in corners!) quite easily.
If you're a good player, you should know all the courses. You should know the shortcuts, you should know the cars, you should know the boxes, you should know everything. But you certainly don't need snaking.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 4, 2005)

Become one with the course and you shall have your victory!


----------



## t4ils (Dec 4, 2005)

become one with the blue shell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and triple mushrooms will be with you, always ^^


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Dec 4, 2005)

I never really had much success with snaking anyway... When I try to snake with Rob, it ends up being faster if I tried driving in a straight line.


----------



## poisonfrog8 (Dec 4, 2005)

I wish we could use snaking. The registration ends in a week so that's plenty of time to learn and practice snaking. Well, it's better to let everyone have the same chance to win =)


----------



## Issac (Dec 4, 2005)

aww, i wanted to join this.. *cough* or at least win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't have MK, ... and don't have any skills....
(ill probably get MK on my birthday... (3 days too late)...)

anyway.. good luck to all of you!


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the non-snakers are not good enough to win against the snakers...
a competition is about who's the best player, and not about who's got the biggest chance to win...


----------



## Filb (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 4 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE said:
> ...


I agree...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even though I'm very bad at snaking, still.

And one thing, how can you actually check if someone "snaked" or not?


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Filb @ Dec 3 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Dec 4 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 4 2005 said:
> ...



I do not agree with that at all. I'm sorry but its not fair to punish some players because their technique is better than others. I hope my wireless adapter is here in time before registration closes but I still think its crazy to dumb down the racing just because someone hasn't learn to take advantage of a technique thats part of the game


----------



## Tweeder (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in, I'll add my info tommorrow.


----------



## Renegade_R (Dec 4, 2005)

I personally think the no snaking rule is a good rule.  It keeps the edge in Mario Kart they way it was originally intended, to give every player regardless of their skill a chance to participate without total humiliation.

Snaking is not the only aspect of the game which gives you an edge.  Its the mastery of other aspects like corners, items, courses, etc.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Dec 3 2005 said:


> Snaking is not the only aspect of the game which gives you an edge.Â Its the mastery of other aspects like corners, items, courses, etc.



Thats the point EXACTLY!! Not allowing snaking, which is an aspect of the game like you said, is basically the same as not allowing us to use item boxes, which is also a part of the game!!


----------



## WK416 (Dec 4, 2005)

Ugh... I have to find a way to fix my USB connector problem... and fast! >_


----------



## spectral (Dec 4, 2005)

Will people stop moaning, whether you believe its fair or not is irrelevant. This is a gbatemp tourny and they decide the rules they want, its as simeple as that. They could say you have to drive round backwards if they wanted. If you dont like the rules dont join in.


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> And don't tell me "learn snaking". I'm not writing this post in french and telling you "learn french".
> Now if you're a good player, you can play without snaking.
> Not pretending I'm a good player, I've personnally been able to beat all 150cc mirror cups without snaking (BUT using drift boosting in corners!) quite easily.
> If you're a good player, you should know all the courses. You should know the shortcuts, you should know the cars, you should know the boxes, you should know everything. But you certainly don't need snaking.


Amen!

Snaking isnt even needed to get three stars on alot of the missions...just ask Zarcon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I beat all cups at all speeds without snaking, and only have about 7 or so cups that I havent at least  earned a star in. Its completely unneccesary, save for against some of the staff ghosts.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(spectral @ Dec 3 2005 said:


> Will people stop moaning, whether you believe its fair or not is irrelevant. This is a gbatemp tourny and they decide the rules they want, its as simeple as that. They could say you have to drive round backwards if they wanted. If you dont like the rules dont join in.



Someone get this guy a cookie!


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(spectral @ Dec 3 2005 said:


> Will people stop moaning, whether you believe its fair or not is irrelevant. This is a gbatemp tourny and they decide the rules they want, its as simeple as that. They could say you have to drive round backwards if they wanted. If you dont like the rules dont join in.



Well I agree with that but all I'm saying it don't water down the games!!


----------



## Deletable_Man (Dec 4, 2005)

Sigh... this kinda thing always happens with online games.

Examples:
Using an AWP in Counter Strike
Using the rail gun in Quake3/4
(I play a lot of FPS games; those first came to mind)
Disconnecting in a race (MKDS, NFSU1) to avoid a loss

I'm sure there'll be a technique or a weapon in the Metroid DS game when it comes out that half the people will complain about too. Personally, I'm one who votes for using these "cheap" tactics as they are called, because they are part of the game, and part of mastering a game is using it to it's full extent, whether it was intended or not.

Oh and btw come up with a better argument than "not the way it was intended" (this is to anyone), because you really have no clue how devs intended the game to be played. I don't care if your friend's cousin's aunt supposedly works for Nintendo, either.


----------



## spectral (Dec 4, 2005)

Actually I am of the opinion snaking was intended especially since the staff ghosts do it.


----------



## MonkeyHead79 (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> this sucks
> snaking is not a cheat, it's a part of the gameplay...you can't even get 3 stars in mission mode without snaking
> 
> I certainly won't take part in a tournament in which I'm not even allowed to do my best...


About that 3 stars thing:  FALSE.  Snaking just makes a good number of the missions way too easy.

It's true that it has become a technique in the game, thanks largely to people who were so obsessed with getting good times that they found it possible to accomplish.  But snaking is NOT a staple part of Mario Kart, nor has it ever been.  YOU CAN RACE WITHOUT SNAKING.  You can also beat the missions without doing so.  Powersliding was intended to get you through the corners, not exploit an ability to give yourself constant boosts.  I just pray that it's not so exploitable in Mario Kart Revolution, or the online aspect is going to be ruined for those of us who don't feel the need to snake.

I just think snaking is EVIL, because it was never needed before, and the only reason it's ever needed now is because you don't stand a chance against certain racers online if they snake too.  It's an evil that breeds more evil.  THERE'S NO STOPPING IT!!! AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH2354#@^#$QVT yreYEGRGASDFTG


----------



## phuzzz (Dec 4, 2005)

A reminder, you don't have to stop snaking.  You can snake anytime you go up against somebody.  However, to compete in *OUR* tournament, in *GBAtemp's* tournament, you can not snake.  We make the rules of our tournament.  If you want to have tournament where snaking is allowed, then by all means make one.


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 4, 2005)

Yea, tournaments tend to have limitations anyway.
Like how in CCGs some cards are banned from tournaments or have a limit on how many you can have per deck.
I'm sure there are plenty of other examples but they escape me at the moment.

Point is, this is a tournament with certain limitations. If you don't want to enter then just don't enter instead of complaining. Besides, if you're awesome with snaking you should still be able to beat others on even grounds right?

(Oh yea, CS knife only rounds, you COULD pull out a gun, it's obviously built into the game, but everyone would hate you for it.)


----------



## raypou (Dec 4, 2005)

just a quick advisory for any judges...if you stay still, i.e. no input, for more than 30 seconds, you will be auto disconnected...happened to me once when this guy was going backwards on the track, so i started typing to a friend while just sitting there, and got disconnected


----------



## Opium (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(raypou @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> just a quick advisory for any judges...if you stay still, i.e. no input, for more than 30 seconds, you will be auto disconnected...happened to me once when this guy was going backwards on the track, so i started typing to a friend while just sitting there, and got disconnected



Yes we are aware of that. Staff will be idling on the side of the track. but we'll move forward and back slightly so we don't get disconnected


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 4, 2005)

We can just hop a lot you know.


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Zarcon @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> We can just hop a lot you know.


You should race backwards... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thne use all the blue shells you get.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL @ driving backwards.....I cant wait to play this online


----------



## PuyoDead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you guys feel that you need to use snaking to win, then I feel sorry for you. You should still be able to win with superior driving skills. We'll all be on even ground, so you should still have an advantage just by being the better player.

I'll certainly be taking part in this tourney, minus snaking. I can do just fine without it.


----------



## xflash (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(raypou @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> happened to me once when this guy was going backwards on the track, so i started typing to a friend while just sitting there, and got disconnected


i think that was me lol i was trying to freak out my opponents on the first race to gain an advanatge on the second

anyway im in even thught i don't need the prize lol by the way about the snaking is it allowed to snake at those turns at  8-figure circut (aka is it allowed to snake in turns?)


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not snaking during turns since, you know, that's their main use.


----------



## xflash (Dec 4, 2005)

but its just that at 8-figure ya can prolly mini-turbo like 10 times each turn so ya saying that's ok then?


----------



## Zarcon (Dec 4, 2005)

Hmm, I figure as long as you're mini-turbo'ing into a curve it should be fine.
(IE, don't mini-turbo on a straight away since there's no curve to mini-turbo into, don't mini-turbo away from the curve because that's not going into the curve and is kind of dumb at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## xflash (Dec 4, 2005)

ok then off to practice for me


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 4, 2005)

Count me in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And I really don't care if snaking is allowed or not. I don't do it and I will do my best anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I read that I have to set my time zone. Where can I do that? Or is the setting of the country enough?


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 4, 2005)

Count me in!

And I have to agree with PuyoDead, snaking isn't cool at all... I can't even do it, but I don't want to. And I'm not the most skilled player either, it's just fun frantically racing around the tracks trying to keep up with everyone.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 4, 2005)

To set your time zone click on BOARD SETTINGS.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 4, 2005)

Aw crap... could this not start in 2 weeks when I'll be home from university and my exams over...?

Surely being closer to christmas would benefit almost everyone, the working, the school goers and us students...?

I may have to tunnel my university connection and buy a router in the next week!

Or worse still... brave the scottish weather to try all the 19 hotspots that nintendowifi.co.uk says are in my area, none of which I have tried so far have actually worked...


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2005)

Alex, enter anyway, it's a shot in the dark but keep look for a wifi hot spot that will work, registration doesn't close until the 9th, but it'll still take some time to set up everything, pairing up people/etc... 

Granted it will start sooner then you'll like it to but there is a chance your race won't happen until your ready for it, depends on your ref/and the people you face/ and how quick this goes by... I know I'm going to try to sort my group out for whats best for them, but we can't hold this thing up, we all have lives too... 

So give it a shot, if in the end you still can't make it atleast you tried...


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> Alex, enter anyway, it's a shot in the dark but keep look for a wifi hot spot that will work, registration doesn't close until the 9th, but it'll still take some time to set up everything, pairing up people/etc...
> 
> Granted it will start sooner then you'll like it to but there is a chance your race won't happen until your ready for it, depends on your ref/and the people you face/ and how quick this goes by... I know I'm going to try to sort my group out for whats best for them, but we can't hold this thing up, we all have lives too...
> 
> So give it a shot, if in the end you still can't make it atleast you tried...


OK, cool, I'll enter, and before that I'll give all the hotspots a try and hope it's not raining on the day of my match...!


----------



## Dogg Thang (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, in spite of being a serial MK loser, count me in! I'll give it all I've got and have a good laugh in the process. So good luck to everyone!


----------



## Issac (Dec 4, 2005)

Xflash... if you win, you could sell / give me the kit right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






since we're neighbours... and.. i can't compete... and.. don't have a flash kit..
whaddya say? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





haha...

I can't wait until i get my hands on MK.... the 12th or 24th of december... possibly.... or even later...


----------



## rooky (Dec 4, 2005)

cool!

when the tournament start ?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(rooky @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> cool!
> 
> when the tournament start ?Â


Sometime shortly after the 9th by the sound of it... as soon as matches can be arranged

Hmm... there should be smiley playing a DS...


----------



## Eruonen (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> QUOTE(rooky @ Dec 4 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > cool!
> ...


I can't compete if I don't know for sure when it starts. So can anybody tell me plz?


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2005)

Eruonen, there isn't a "start date"...

Read the rules, all you do is register before the 9th, this gives everyone ample time to join...  

Then we the spilt you guys up into groups of three depending on where you live... 

Then the staff member that has you in their group will talk to you and the other two racers your going to face and figure out the best time for you people to race together... 

That's when you'll get the date/time you will race, this isn't going to be a one day event, it'll probably take a few weeks... 

So just enter, we sort the rest of it out...


If something happens and you can't enter/a time can't be made for you, it's no big deal we aren't going to be banning you guys for not showing up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just to be clear, to enter the tourney, check your user profile, right above the Mario Friend code box should be a box that says "Do you want to participate in the official GBAtemp Mario Kart DS tournament?" either set it to yes, or leave it alone...


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 4, 2005)

I care if snaking is allowed or not because when it's not allowed it means it's viewed as unfair and that would make me lame for using it. In a way you are judging people who use the technique so I don't think it's irrelevant.

First off, snaking has been in MKD (and MK64 but I'm no expert on that game), and it has even been used by the time trial ghosts in MKD (though scarcely). How could the developers possibly have missed it, if it wasn't supposed to be in the game? 

Second, as I'm a MKD pro, I can tell you that snaking only adds to the fun when you're up against people of your skill level. It's skill to master the correct timing, it's skill to add as many miniboosts as you can in a lap, and it's definitely not easy to do. Sure, the step from non-snaker to snaker is big, but after that you're entering a completely new level of skill.

Courses like figure-8 are indeed a bit boring since it only tests your snaking capabilities, and you could opt to ban this course from a tournament. I think that's the most logical approach. Most other courses don't have room for that much snaking anyway.

If a course instead of a straightway had a zig-zag pattern (Mario Circuit where the goombas are comes to mind), it's allowed to snake? You know it's basically the same.

Something else you may want to clarify, is that I assume with the rules you intended you're not allowed to miniboost on straightways at all. You don't have to snake on straightways, you can also miniboost to one side (constantly to the left for instance). This comes close to the effectiveness of snaking.

There's some places where you can use a well-timed miniboost to cut off parts of the track by going through grass. Is this considered unfair as well? You don't see the time trial ghosts do it...*sigh*

You know, snaking just doesn't break anything. Once the real bugs start to show, like for instance ways to skip half a course by falling off somewhere, then you'd need to adress it, but limiting a game by not allowing to fully exploit all options that are available to you (as long as it does not interfere with intended gameplay elements, so skipping half a course with a shortcut does not count since it kills off half a course) is just narrow-minded in my opinion. It's simply part of mastering a game.


----------



## Kyoji (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> Sure, the step from non-snaker to snaker is big


I think you just answered your own question. Even if snaking was moral in an -online- setting, in the case of this competition, the snakers would be on a different playing field. It would basically be a competition against 10 people, instead of 20-30; non snakers wouldnt have a chance. Personally, this makes it even *more* challenging than if snaking was allowed. So be a man, step up to the plate, and stop whining.


----------



## tgc_9013 (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



although I have exams to do


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Glacius0 @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> blah blah blah Snaking blah blah blah
> 
> 
> QUOTEPlayers must NOT use immoral gameplay techniques to gain an upper-hand. Techniques such as snaking (a snaker is someone who continuously performs drift boosting on straight ways) and taking advantage of any bugs in game to gain an advantage are disallowed and any player caught performing such techniques will be disqualified. *This is not open to debate*. The referees decision is final.



What part of "This is not open to debate." do you guys not understand?

We the staff determine what's allowed and what's not, what we consider fair or unfair, and we want everyone competeing on the same level.  

You don't like it you don't have to enter.

End of story.


I'm sorry some of you feel the only way you can play this game is to snake, or the only way for you to win is to snake, maybe if you stopped using it as a crutch, you'd get better at the game.


----------



## Eruonen (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> Eruonen, there isn't a "start date"...
> 
> Read the rules, all you do is register before the 9th, this gives everyone ample time to join...Â
> 
> ...


k, I'm in


----------



## Glacius0 (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> maybe if you stopped using it as a crutch, you'd get better at the game.Â


Come on man, what's that supposed to mean? Don't punch below the belt.

Anyway, I don't see why you'd want to even the playing field since if everyone was equal there would be no competition. But I guess I'll stop argueing since Stalin..uh I mean since nobody seems to want to hear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *cough*


----------



## CCNaru (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm not gonna join this but how do you snake?


----------



## pdb (Dec 4, 2005)

If you can't snake you suck.

And if you think it's "cheating/unfair", you suck.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 4, 2005)

Snaking is a skill, that's true. Hell, even the Nintendo Staff Ghosts Snake. But...if snaking is allowed in the tournament, then there is no chance in hell the Non-snakers can stand a chance (See me and Dyne. Dyne won overall, but I did win two of the 4.) And I'm pretty decent too. 

That being said, hell yes I'm in. Nice to see you guys came up with a nice set of rules. You guys better watch yourself, I'm not bad =3


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(CCNaru @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> i'm not gonna join this but how do you snake?



Best place to practise this is in a time trail, on figure 8 circuit:

When the race starts build up a little bit of speed, then move your kart to the left or right, then begin to powerslide towards the other direction, then repeat until the race is over. 

It's easy to do, but snakers make it sound like it's some kind of super elite skill, when all it takes to pull off is alot of tolerance for not being bored to death doing the same thing over and over again. (OMG bellow the belt)

Being easily ammused is not a skill...  (OMG bellow the belt again)


----------



## phuzzz (Dec 4, 2005)

We repeat, once again, if you don't feel that you can play without snaking, then don't enter.  We are *NOT* changing that rule.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Luse @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> QUOTE(CCNaru @ Dec 4 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > i'm not gonna join this but how do you snake?
> ...



Hmm.....I think I've changed my position on this. I didn't think it was possible to do in the entire length of a track. That would be totally LAME!!!! In that case, keep the rule.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 4, 2005)

My main concern isn't about snaking but about certain factors; like players not connecting with each other.

This happens often. Like with me and Dyne, Jumpy and lots of people. They just don't LIKE to connect. What happens if that does?

And also, what do you guys say of mini-boosts in general? Like I don't do them NON-STOP but sometimes I do them maybe ONCE on a straightaway, but just once, depending on the situation. Is that banned too?


----------



## MAD_BOY (Dec 4, 2005)

i don't get it why people snake, it's never needed anyway (you can beat the staff ghosts without snaking and easily get a triplestar ranking on every mission without snaking), so stop whining and simply show what you're worth without snaking

having said that, i'm in


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 4, 2005)

Snaking: the staff have made their decision, so it really doesn't matter now, does it???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A question:  is the whole tournament going to be decided on the basis of individual races?  Because the outcome of a single race can often be pretty random in mario kart, so it might be wise to decide based on a "Best of" system, at least towards the end of the tournament anyway.

EDIT:  Having read over what some people have said, I assume mario kart matches are always four races long online?  I haven't played online yet, so I didn't know that...


----------



## Luse (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> My main concern isn't about snaking but about certain factors; like players not connecting with each other.
> 
> This happens often. Like with me and Dyne, Jumpy and lots of people. They just don't LIKE to connect. What happens if that does?
> 
> And also, what do you guys say of mini-boosts in general? Like I don't do them NON-STOP but sometimes I do them maybe ONCE on a straightaway, but just once, depending on the situation. Is that banned too?



Yeah, there are going to be hick ups, but we won't know who is going to have them and who isn't, hell even getting four people to connect who can see each other searching can be a pain. I thought Dyne sorted out Jumpy, but in any case, if if someone has problems connecting that can not be sorted out rather quickly that person will be S.O.L...

We can't do anything about your internet/wifi/router problems, so if you know you have problem's it would be best to try an sort them now, it's almost a week until registraion closes, you have plenty of time to work on it...

Snaking was pointed out as not allowed, so I'd just say don't mini-turbo on straight roads, that's no different then the concept of snaking, go straight on a staight away, powerslide when you see a curve in the road, etc...

@Alex- Who ever wins the first round of racing moves on to the second round, etc, as far as I'm aware it'll be that way through out...


----------



## Bi0Hazrd (Dec 4, 2005)

Snaking dont help that much anyway...


----------



## KillerMiller (Dec 4, 2005)

Isn,t it a little bit Ironic that you can win a Nintendo DS Copy Kit for winning a Mario Kart tournament where you need an original Game.


----------



## pdb (Dec 4, 2005)

OK.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(KillerMiller @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> Isn,t it a little bit Ironic that you can win a Nintendo DS Copy Kit for winning a Mario Kart tournament where you need an original Game.Â


Actually no. The online works with the ROM.


----------



## TobiSham (Dec 4, 2005)

KillerMiller >> I don't see any irony, but anyway... 

I like to know if Power Slide Boost (AKA mini-turbo) is allowed, when leaving any curve of the track. I've learned it yesterday, and it gives an advantage. 

No snaking yet - if ever, I always end at the bunkers.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 4, 2005)

Of course you can still do them.


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(KillerMiller @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> Isn,t it a little bit Ironic that you can win a Nintendo DS Copy Kit for winning a Mario Kart tournament where you need an original Game.Â


I don't think it's ironic...
Before getting the NDS flash kit you had to buy original games (ie mario kart)
Now you have a NDS flash kit you save nearly 40€ for each game you flash


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Dec 4, 2005)

Yay I can't wait to partake in this event. I will need to practice in the next few days.


----------



## dEC0DED (Dec 4, 2005)

im not participating. but it says i am. you're not drunk!


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> im not participating. but it says i am. you're not drunk!
> 
> I just saw that in your profile:
> QUOTEDo you want to participate in the official GBAtemp Mario Kart DS tournament?Â 	Yes, I want to participate



hehh


----------



## Mchart (Dec 4, 2005)

Even though i'm a little bit dissapointed about the snaking rule, as it is a technique, and you aren't abusing an aspect of the game, your just using pure skill; I can't wait for the match.


----------



## lolsjoel (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm in!  I don't snake but I have a 56-11 record... let's rock.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> QUOTE(KillerMiller @ Dec 4 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn,t it a little bit Ironic that you can win a Nintendo DS Copy Kit for winning a Mario Kart tournament where you need an original Game.Â
> ...



Ha ha!!! PWNED  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there gonna be a Tony Hawk contest??


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't think so.
Like most staff I don't have the game, so I don't know how it works, etc.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 4, 2005)

The difference is that almost everyone with a DS has/plans on getting Mario Kart. A lot of people won't care for Tony Hawk, because it's getting really old really quickly.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> The difference is that almost everyone with a DS has/plans on getting Mario Kart. A lot of people won't care for Tony Hawk, because it's getting really old really quickly.



That sucks, it requires more skills that MK but its still fun.  :'(


----------



## PuyoDead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do we have any time frame on when this will take place? I'll be out of town (and more importantly, away from my wifi spot) next week. So, I'd like to know when to be ready for this, and if I'll need to find some kind of wifi spot while out of town.


----------



## Freezard (Dec 5, 2005)

Snaking.. reminds me of F-Zero GX. ^^ Snaking in some hours could really destroy your thumbs, and in the beginning when you weren't used to it, it was even hard to snake one map through. I got the worldrecord on Mute City a few times until I got tired of all the new techniques coming all the time (flying, crashing etc).


----------



## Ruth (Dec 5, 2005)

QUOTE(PuyoDead @ Dec 4 2005 said:


> Do we have any time frame on when this will take place? I'll be out of town (and more importantly, away from my wifi spot) next week. So, I'd like to know when to be ready for this, and if I'll need to find some kind of wifi spot while out of town.



I wouldn't expect things to kick off for maybe another couple of weeks, by the time registrations close on friday and all the matches are set up with different times and refs and so on...


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 5, 2005)

Just a reminder to people, you need to input your real country (as in where you are currently living) otherwise you will be disqualified. There are some people here who I know live in different countries who need to get to changing their flags. *cough* dEC0DED, WeaponX *cough*


----------



## DeletedMember32205 (Dec 6, 2005)

<removed>


----------



## Costello (Dec 6, 2005)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Dec 5 2005 said:


> Just a reminder to people, you need to input your real country (as in where you are currently living) otherwise you will be disqualified. There are some people here who I know live in different countries who need to get to changing their flags. *cough* dEC0DED, WeaponX *cough*


they won't be disqualified.. only dispatched in a timezone forum that doesn't correspond to their actual time zone.


----------



## linFox (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I'm all for this. Wonder how many other Aussies are joining in.


----------



## schwartz (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in boys. Just got the DS and mario kart this week and yes my exam studying will suffer


----------



## Foxstar (Dec 7, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> linFoxÂ 	Posted Yesterday, 10:57 AM
> Â 	Well I'm all for this. Wonder how many other Aussies are joining in.



Well i would be in if i had access to a hotspot, or owned a wireless router. Wish i could get my hands on a USB adapter but i cant be bothered ringing up nintnedo. I cant beleive Nintendo arent letting places like EB sell the adapters.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 7, 2005)

QUOTE(linFox @ Dec 7 2005 said:


> Well I'm all for this. Wonder how many other Aussies are joining in.



Right here mate!

Looking forward to whooping the other Aussie arses before moving on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is if my router dosen't boot me before the end of the matches


----------



## linFox (Dec 7, 2005)

QUOTE(Foxstar @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> Well i would be in if i had access to a hotspot, or owned a wireless router. Wish i could get my hands on a USB adapter but i cant be bothered ringing up nintnedo. I cant beleive Nintendo arent letting places like EB sell the adapters.Â



I believe Nintendo deided not to because of previous sales figures on other peripherals that they sent to shops(ie. 'cube broadband adapter) They didn't sell too well, so Ninty decided not to distribute the USB adapter to retail stores. Anyway i got mine and it works nicely.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nintendo will release the Wi-Fi dongle in stores next year in March alongside the release of Metroid Prime Hunters.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 8, 2005)

I really wanna join this tournament, but I wonder how the heck Im gonna get online x-x;
Takes me an hour to get to the mall and use its WiFi, and my friends I try their house and hope it works >.>

This tournament going go on for the whole week or just a day? I think I might need to resign before I get disqualified for not making it on time for a match x-x;
Plus I cant contact anyone from the mall, so, ugh, I better give up now >.>;

Anyone else planing on useing hotspots in the tournament?


----------



## t4ils (Dec 8, 2005)

they released the wi-fi dongle since mario kart was released in france


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 8, 2005)

QUOTE(shadow1w2 @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> Anyone else planing on useing hotspots in the tournament?


I'm going to try, but the hotspot's Nintendo have arranged for the UK are shockingly bad, I have yet to even get one to work, what with the deadline for registration being tomorrow, I'm going to have to go out (after my computing exam this afternoon) at which time it will have become dark, and try about a hundred hotspots, in a desperate attempt to get my friend code before tomorrow...


----------



## Hitto (Dec 8, 2005)

QUOTE(t4ils @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> they released the wi-fi dongle since mario kart was released in france



I was amazed as well. For ONCE, we're not f*cked over the rest of the world, I think I opened a bottle of Champagne that day.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi, I know I'm new here, but I would like to join the tournament, but you said the ref. will stay stationary? Thats a good idea but only one problem with that: If you don't make any input for 30 seconds you get disconnected from the wifi connection... that happened to me with my Clans tournament any way


----------



## Bi0Hazrd (Dec 8, 2005)

How many people in the tournament up to now?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 8, 2005)

QUOTE(Kuja @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> Hi, I know I'm new here, but I would like to join the tournament, but you said the ref. will stay stationary? Thats a good idea but only one problem with that: If you don't make any input for 30 seconds you get disconnected from the wifi connection... that happened to me with my Clans tournament any way


This was mentioned earlier in this mighty big thread.  The Ref will move forward and back a very small distance every few seconds to make sure they aren't disconnected


----------



## falcon!! (Dec 8, 2005)

how can i know who has joined the contest and when it begins?


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 8, 2005)

QUOTE(falcon!!! @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> how can i know who has joined the contest and when it begins?



Wow, how can people miss that big newspost at the top of the page that explains how to register for the tournament. And as of this moment, there is no start date set.


----------



## rooky (Dec 8, 2005)

I can't wait! 
I wanna have someone losing me


----------



## falcon!! (Dec 8, 2005)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> QUOTE(falcon!!! @ Dec 8 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > how can i know who has joined the contest and when it begins?
> ...


I didnt say "how can i enter to the contest".. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway i saw the only way to know who will take part at the match is to look at their profile..


----------



## Costello (Dec 8, 2005)

falcon, it's here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=home&gon=1&mkds=1



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Mario Kart friend codes list - 294 members registered - 198 participating in the tourney


----------



## WK416 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dang-it! I can't do it. My USB Connector problem hasn't been resolved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Kicks Nintendo Forums*

I'm pretty sure I can't get a wireless router up and get my friends code in time for the registrations now. >_


----------



## linFox (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> Dang-it! I can't do it. My USB Connector problem hasn't been resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with it?


----------



## DarkStraw (Dec 9, 2005)

Well i dont mind playing 3 player matches near the beggining but, after the people start to drop out/lose i would preferr a 1 on 1, 3 people makes things really random and its hard to use stratigy when theres 3 people with all the items etc etc, and i understand that you have to go through alot of people since this is a big tourney, but maby in the later stages like last 5 rounds could be 1on1.


----------



## AzOmAn (Dec 9, 2005)

I will be with you with this tournement


----------



## t4ils (Dec 9, 2005)

yeahh azoman in da house


----------



## AzOmAn (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(t4ils @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> yeahh azoman in da house



Yes in da place for all destroyyy, lol


----------



## falcon!! (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 8 2005 said:


> falcon, it's here:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=home&gon=1&mkds=1
> 
> 
> ...


many thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway i've a doubt (dont know if it's been already pointed out..): if the 4th player acts as a referee, won't he be caught by the shells thrown during the game?? Even if he stays in a corner of the track, i think some shell could get him instead of another one...


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(DarkStraw @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> Well i dont mind playing 3 player matches near the beggining but, after the people start to drop out/lose i would preferr a 1 on 1, 3 people makes things really random and its hard to use stratigy when theres 3 people with all the items etc etc, and i understand that you have to go through alot of people since this is a big tourney, but maby in the later stages like last 5 rounds could be 1on1.



If you wan't an individual tournament with some challenge then send me a PM.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(falcon!!! @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> i think some shell could get him instead of another one...



Damn people, stop bitching about shells. Yes, shells could hit the ref, big deal. Its been said multiple times now that that is a chance you are going to have to take. The next person to complain about the shells and refs will be suspended. We have enough useless repeated posts around here.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 9, 2005)

How can a shell hit a ref? The ref will be in 4th place so why would the red shell target them? Someone would have to be in 5th place. Green shells may hit the ref and not bounce but big whoop.


----------



## falcon!! (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry fuck the jocker...
i'm new and i'm not english so i really coudlnt read all the previous pages


----------



## alexp2_ad (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> How can a shell hit a ref? The ref will be in 4th place so why would the red shell target them? Someone would have to be in 5th place. Green shells may hit the ref and not bounce but big whoop.


Don't the shells home on the person in front of you, not in terms of position but geographical location, though?

Cos the shells always home, even if you fire them from first place.

I'm not bitching, I don't care, I can't even enter.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(falcon!!! @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> sorry fuck the jocker...
> i'm new and i'm not english so i really coudlnt read all the previous pages



[sarcasm] Wow, my bad then, since you aren't English that obviously means that you don't have to read anything. Hey everyone listen up, apparently if you aren't English you don't have to read anything posted before your post so please keep repeating the same topics over and over and over again because you aren't responsible since you aren't English. [/sarcasm]

Honestly, if you are going to try and come up with an excuse, think it out a little more next time.

As for the red shells, they attack whoever is in front of them, so the solution for that is to make sure the ref isn't between you and your intended target using the touch screen overall map.


----------



## t4ils (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> As for the red shells, they attack whoever is in front of them, so the solution for that is to make sure the ref isn't between you and your intended target using the touch screen overall map.


so is it possible that the referee stays 5 or 6 meters after the finish line to be able to launch red shells just before the finish ? ( and be sure not to hit the referee instead of a player just before the finish line )
everybody like the ultimate red lucky shell to gain a place


----------



## Puck The Joker (Dec 9, 2005)

QUOTE(t4ils @ Dec 9 2005 said:


> so is it possible that the referee stays 5 or 6 meters after the finish line to be able to launch red shells just before the finish ? ( and be sure not to hit the referee instead of a player just before the finish line )
> everybody like the ultimate red lucky shell to gain a placeÂ



Thats a possibility, it just depends on the map if there is a place for the ref to get out of the way just past the start/finish line.


----------



## t4ils (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i'm ready to go with the tournament  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



let's prepare to fight


----------



## chava (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, I've decided to enter the tournament, it can be funny ^^

See you online


----------



## keego23 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait, December 9th isn't a friday. ????????? so is it the 4th, friday 11th, or wednesday the 9th. the deadline for registering.


----------



## Minox (Dec 3, 2009)

keego23 said:
			
		

> Wait, December 9th isn't a friday. ????????? so is it the 4th, friday 11th, or wednesday the 9th. the deadline for registering.


This contest was held 4 years ago.


----------

